# [SOLVED] win8- ps3 pad



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

help im going mad im playing hitman absolution on pc ...im using ps3 pad with motionjoy gamepad tool all set correctly ...... but on the hitman in game option menu it will not allow me to select gamepad . keyboard available and works but no gamepad it is listed under k-board but unhilghtede wont allow selection??????? is this an win8 update issue????????????
:angry:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: win8- ps3 pad*

I can't tell you for sure because I don't have a PS3 (nor PS3 controllers to test with), but from what I have read, you need to use a program called "Motion in Joy"

MotionInJoy - Google Search

I use my XBOX 360 controller for PC games. I, personally, can't stand using the mouse and keyboard for gaming...


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win8- ps3 pad*

im using motion joy and configured for ps3 pad tested and set right but in game options of hitman absolution the game pad option isn't available to select its there but wont allow selection greyed out?????


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: win8- ps3 pad*

I'm sorry... That is the best I can do right now... I don't have that game or a PS3 controller... I am going to get the gaming team involved, maybe they will be able to help.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win8- ps3 pad*

thanx for any help


----------



## Azthek (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: win8- ps3 pad*

I doubt its a Win 8 issue, I was using Motioninjoy drivers for years and games are just picky about them. Some work, some dont. If the ps3 emulation doesnt work, try XBOX emulation, that usually works well. The newest motioninjoy drivers should support button customization if Im not mistaken.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win8- ps3 pad*

solved my dumb had config wrong lol thanx ppl


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know it was resolved. I am sorry we weren't able to help further.

Cheers.


----------

